# My new 6 month old male halfmoon and copper marble



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum. i've had bettas for awhile but recently I branched out a little. I now have two; they're both about 6 months old. One is a blue marble halfmoon (with a little clear spot in his tail) named Bluey and the other is a copper marble named Crumb. They both are super cute with lovely little personalities. They live in 3 gallon tanks with lights, heaters (when the weather calls for them) and filters (for after water changes). They have tons of plants and little flower pot caves. They even enjoy laser pointer games. They don't flare at each other through the glass, really. Crumb won't flare at all, not even at a mirror. He's rather docile. Bluey enjoys flaring at the mirror. They both like to eat their food right from my finger. They've both been changing colors as they grow and I'll take more pics as they develop!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're absolutely gorgeous!! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

thank you, on both counts.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

very pretty! I am always asking this from everyone........ but can You get some shots of their tanks, too? Anyway, you are lucky to fink such beautiful little guys!


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

veganchick said:


> very pretty! I am always asking this from everyone........ but can You get some shots of their tanks, too? Anyway, you are lucky to fink such beautiful little guys!


 
Thanks! Here are the tank photos! Bluey is on the bottom with the pink plant (it's all they had...) and he has doric columns and some tiger lillies (mostly silk.) Crumb is on the top (you can see him looking at bluey in the bluey photo) and he has a set of greek columns with more natural colored plants. they both have a little flower pot, but they don't go in it much. the heaters and filters are in the back. Crumb loves his short grasses in the front. I went with flat glass stones because they seem to like to lie on them and i wanted something smooth for their fins.

I'd eventually like to get something like a 10 gallon for at least Crumb because he LOVES to swim all day but right now I don't have the space since I also have 3 cats and a dog and that's the only place in the house that will safely hold their tanks where I can see them and they can see everything.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Very Beautiful Fish . tank setup very excellent.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tanks!


----------



## luver09 (Apr 15, 2009)

Your bettas are soo GORGEOUS!!! I like the their tanks too, very classy.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you. I did my best for the little guys. Bluey is currently enlarging his bubble nest. I"ll have to take a pic of it and post it. It's quite the nest!


----------

